# Montgomery County finds and pics



## luckyduck (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you finding Morels in Montgomery County I want to see pictures or descriptions of what you've found


----------



## luckyduck (Apr 28, 2013)

found a mixture of about 80 yellows and greys today, I was starting to lose hope but they're here in Montgomery County.


----------

